# Ersatz für Windowssoftware (kleine Firma)

## wollja

Hallöchen,

heute mal ein ganz anderes Thema von mir. Ich habe eine kleine Firma, die sich mit dem Bau von Beregnungsanlagen beschäftigt. Im privaten benutze ich schon lange Linux und mein Firmenserver läuft auch unter Linux. Das einzige Problem, was mich zwingt auf den Arbeitsstationen Windows einzusetzen sind ein Buchhaltungsprogramm (Lexware Buchhalter) und das Warenwirtschaftssystem mit Lieferantenverwaltung, Offene Posten, Angebotserstellung usw. (KHK HW2000). Für CAD hab ich schon Ersatz gefunden (qcad). Für die anderen Anwendungen ist mir noch nichts wirklich brauchbares über den Weg gelaufen. Wenn ihr also Hinweise auf solche Programme habt, (oder wie man das anders realisieren kann) immer raus damit. Ich würde mich über eine rege Beteiligung freuen.

PS: Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Freeware und freier Software.

----------

## mrsteven

Mit WINE kann man viele Windowsprogramme auch unter Linux ausführen. Wenn du also gar nichts findest, kannst du es ja mal damit probieren.

----------

## wollja

Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Der Sinn dahinter ist jedoch eventuell komplett auf OSS umzusteigen, wenn möglich.

Über eventuelle Instabilitäten und Performanceverluste möchte ich gar nicht erst nachdenken. Vielleicht sind meine Zweifel an Wine ja auch unbegründet.

----------

## mrsteven

Die Performance von WINE ist kein Problem, da WINE strenggenommen gar kein Emulator ist, sondern nur die Windows-Betriebssystemaufrufe für Linux umsetzt. Stabilität ist dagegen eher Glückssache, da hilft nur ausprobieren.

----------

## wollja

Ich werds mir mal in einer sicheren Umgebung anschauen, noch hab ich ja Zeit dafür. Ist aber wirklich nur der letzte Ausweg.

Muss ja nicht auf biegen und brechen sein, wäre nur schön.

Wenns nicht klappt verschiebe ich das ganze auf nächsten Winter.

----------

## hoernerfranz

haste schonmal

http://pgfakt.de/

http://www.compiere.org/

http://www.lx-office.org/index.php?id=about

angeschaut ?

----------

## wollja

Sieht alles auf den ersten Blick gut aus. Ich werde mir das mal in ruhe ansehen.

Bin für weitere Vorschläge offen.

Vielen Dank bis hier schon mal

----------

## bbox

Ich benutze Tudo, wenn du etwas von Postgresql verstehst ein tolles Programm.

Allerdings etwas Gefummel bis es läuft, aber dann ist es klasse!

http://www.bemme.de/

----------

## UTgamer

Da kann ich mit einigen Links zu diversen Softwarelösungen aushelfen:

Kaufmännische Software:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/9279.html

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/41699

http://www.less.de/

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2002/07/fibu/fibu.html

http://packman.links2linux.de/

http://packman.links2linux.de/index.php4?action=cat&cat=15

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46482

Content-Management-Systeme

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/8822.html

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/9275.html

Kostenloses Buch über Open Source in Unternehmen

PS: Die Links sind nicht auf Aktualität überprüft, d.h. die Software gibt es an anderer Stelle evtl. in neueren Versionen.

Da wird sicher was für deine Firma dabei sein.

----------

## wollja

Ich möchte mich bei allen, die mir bisher Hinweise gegeben haben, bedanken.

Ich bin erstaunt, wie viele Projekte es gibt und wieviele davon auf den ersten Blick den Win Pedants an Funktionalität in nichts nachstehen.

Habe jetzt reichlich arbeit das alles durchzuforsten und werde euch bei Interesse über die Fortschritte auf dem laufenden halten.

Also vielen Dank nocheinmal und weiter so.

wollja

----------

## nic0000

 *wollja wrote:*   

> Ich möchte mich bei allen, die mir bisher Hinweise gegeben haben, bedanken.
> 
> Ich bin erstaunt, wie viele Projekte es gibt und wieviele davon auf den ersten Blick den Win Pedants an Funktionalität in nichts nachstehen.
> 
> Habe jetzt reichlich arbeit das alles durchzuforsten und werde euch bei Interesse über die Fortschritte auf dem laufenden halten.
> ...

 

Oh ja bitte viel erzählen. Auch zu den Vor/Nachteilen der einzelnen Projekte.

----------

## Headhunter123

ich würde eine Erfahrungen auch recht interessant finden. Würde mich also auch freuen wenn du was zu den einzelnen Programmmen schreiben könntest  :Smile: 

----------

## elsni

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Da kann ich mit einigen Links zu diversen Softwarelösungen aushelfen:
> 
> 

 

Ich habe auch noch welche: 

http://www.thekompany.com/products/kapital/

http://www.linux-warenwirtschaft.de/index.php

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2002/07/freie/freie.html

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Ja, also deine Erfahrungen würden mich sehr interessieren da ich seit 1-2 Jahren mit dem Gedanken spiele in der Firma in der ich arbeite komplett auf Linux umzusteigen. 

Das Problem ist nur das wir mit einer kaufmännischen Komplettlösung arbeiten, welche sich "Agenda" schimpft. Und da ich bisher keinen braucbaren Ersatz dafür gefunden habe wäre ich sehr an deinen Erfahrungen interessiert.

----------

## wollja

Ich werde euch dann also zu gegbener Zeit an meinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen.

Ich kann das jetzt nicht so intensiv betreiben wie ich gerne möchte, aber man muss ja nebenbei noch Geld verdienen.

Die Familie soll auch nicht auf der Strecke bleiben.

Kann also eine weile dauern, bis die ersten Erfahrungsberichte hier erscheinen.

mfg wollja

----------

## bbox

Für Löhnware hab ich auch noch was:

http://www.lx-office.com/LX/products/office/clic/index.html

http://www.lx-office.com/LX/products/office/interna/index.html

Hat aber mit dem freien lxoffice (http://www.lx-office.org) nichts zu tun!

Und auch noch www.facturalux.de

Ich kann allerdings schon raten nur auf von Grund auf deutsche Programme (für De) zu setzen.

PS Ich bin auch für eine Abteilung Erfahrungsberichte, nur wo soll das angelegt werden?

Ich bin von lxoffic-erp auf Tudo umgestiegen und kann dazu einiges sagen, zumal ich bei lx-office mitgemacht hab.

----------

## Tinitus

 *bbox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS Ich bin auch für eine Abteilung Erfahrungsberichte, nur wo soll das angelegt werden?
> 
> Ich bin von lxoffic-erp auf Tudo umgestiegen und kann dazu einiges sagen, zumal ich bei lx-office mitgemacht hab.

 

Ist ddas sinnvoll, da die Entwicklung von Tudo eingestellt wurde?

G. R.

----------

## bbox

Offiziell stimmt das, wird auf der HP ja auch verkündet. Nur taucht immer wieder mal eine neue Version auf, es bewegt sich trotzdem immer noch was...

Der Autor scheint nur keine Lust mehr auf Support zu haben (was ich auch gut verstehen kann).

Der C++ Code ist sehr gut dokumentiert, ich mach selbst kleine Ergänzungen. Ausschlaggebend für mich ist aber, daß das Programm korrekt arbeitet, hervorragend und verständlich dokumentiert ist und nicht auf "umgefummelten" Programmen aus anderen Ländern basiert. Das hab' ich alles erlebt und will es nicht mehr! Einmal durfte ich ein komplettes Buchungsjahr neu eingeben weil das verwendete Programm leider nicht korrekt buchen konnte, denn im Zuge der Umfummelei auf De war nicht alles so gelaufen wie erwartet. Shit happens.

Ich habe Tudo "gelernt" und empfinde das Arbeiten damit als sehr angenehm. Einige Sachen wie die UStVa und DATEV Export fehlen zwar aber leichtes Arbeiten und korrektes Rechnen ist mir wichtiger. Für den Rest hab ich einen Steuerberater...

----------

